# Miniteich-Beispiele



## Christine (28. Mai 2009)

Liebe Miniteich-Liebhaber!

Da von vielen Einsteigern immer wieder die Frage nach Gestaltungsvorschlägen gestellt wird, habe ich hier mal ein paar Beispiele aus dem Forum zusammengesammelt. Die Reihenfolge stellt keine Wertung dar - ob schön oder nicht schön liegt allein im Auge des Betrachters! Wenn Ihr mehr über den einen oder anderen Teich erfahren wollt: Mit einem Klick auf das jeweilige Foto gelangt Ihr in das Ursprungsthema des Fotos, in dem Ihr dann häufig weitere Informationen und Bilder findet.

Copyright: Es handelt sich ausschließlich um Fotos, die bereits hier im Forum von unseren Usern veröffentlicht wurden. Die Urheberrechte liegen selbstverständlich beim jeweiligen User. Sollte jemand mit der Veröffentlichung seines Fotos in diesem Thema nicht einverstanden sein, bitte ich um eine PN, das Bild wird dann selbstverständlich aus diesem Thread gelöscht.


----------



## Christine (28. Mai 2009)

*Mehr Miniteich-Beispiele*



 

 




 

 




 

 

Weitere Beispiele findet Ihr *hier*


----------

